# Spamassassin gone wild



## drobison (Jan 27, 2015)

Hiya,

Upgraded from 9.2-STABLE to 9.3-R recently. Reinstalled all my packages, and now I'm getting these spamd errors, repeatedly.

I've reinstalled spamassassin and all the dependencies, but no change.

Does this look familiar to anyone?


```
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: lost idle kids, so still overloaded at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 378.
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[13114]: accept() on closed socket GEN2 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/IO/Socket.pm line 249.
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[13114]: spamd: error: Can't call method "isa" on an undefined value at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1522.
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[13114]: Bad file descriptor, continuing at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1383.
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: ordered child 13114 to accept, but they reported state '1', killing rogue at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 535.
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killing failed child 13114 fd=11 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 172.
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killed child 13114
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: child states: SSSS
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 13119
Jan 27 09:10:18 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: adjust: 0 idle children less than 1 minimum idle children. Increasing spamd children: 13119 started.
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: lost idle kids, so still overloaded at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 378.
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: child states: SSSSS
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: server reached --max-children setting, consider raising it
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [13109] due to SIGCHLD: interrupted, signal 2 (0002)
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [13110] due to SIGCHLD: interrupted, signal 2 (0002)
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [13112] due to SIGCHLD: interrupted, signal 2 (0002)
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [13113] due to SIGCHLD: interrupted, signal 2 (0002)
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [13114] due to SIGCHLD: interrupted, signal 2 (0002)
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[13115]: accept() on closed socket GEN3 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/IO/Socket.pm line 249.
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[13115]: spamd: error: Can't call method "isa" on an undefined value at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1522.
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[13115]: Bad file descriptor, continuing at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1383.
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: ordered child 13115 to accept, but they reported state '1', killing rogue at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 535.
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killing failed child 13115 fd=7 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 172.
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killed child 13115
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: child states: SSSS
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 13121
Jan 27 09:10:19 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: adjust: 0 idle children less than 1 minimum idle children. Increasing spamd children: 13121 started.
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: lost idle kids, so still overloaded at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 378.
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[13116]: accept() on closed socket GEN2 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/IO/Socket.pm line 249.
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[13116]: spamd: error: Can't call method "isa" on an undefined value at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1522.
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[13116]: Bad file descriptor, continuing at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1383.
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: ordered child 13116 to accept, but they reported state '1', killing rogue at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 535.
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killing failed child 13116 fd=8 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 172.
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killed child 13116
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: child states: SSSS
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 13122
Jan 27 09:10:20 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: adjust: 0 idle children less than 1 minimum idle children. Increasing spamd children: 13122 started.
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: lost idle kids, so still overloaded at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 378.
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[13117]: accept() on closed socket GEN2 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/IO/Socket.pm line 249.
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[13117]: spamd: error: Can't call method "isa" on an undefined value at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1522.
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[13117]: Bad file descriptor, continuing at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1383.
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: ordered child 13117 to accept, but they reported state '1', killing rogue at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 535.
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killing failed child 13117 fd=9 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 172.
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: killed child 13117
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: child states: SSSS
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[39554]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 13123
Jan 27 09:10:21 flag spamd[39554]: prefork: adjust: 0 idle children less than 1 minimum idle children. Increasing spamd children: 13123 started
```


----------



## h3lios (Jan 28, 2015)

Howdy,

I'm seeing the same error on my SpamAssassin servers. I'm running Freebsd 10 / SpamAssassin 3.4.0_17
I see this when the mail traffic is high (in the mornings). Any ideas?


```
Jan 28 05:05:21 SpamAss03 spamd[48760]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 64572 

Jan 28 05:05:21 SpamAss03 spamd[48760]: prefork: adjust: 3 idle children less than 5 minimum idle children. Increasing spamd children: 64572 started. 

Jan 28 05:05:22 SpamAss03 spamd[64561]: spamd: error: Can't call method "isa" on an undefined value at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1522. 

Jan 28 05:05:22 SpamAss03 spamd[64561]:  Software caused connection abort, continuing at /usr/local/bin/spamd line 1383. 

Jan 28 05:05:22 SpamAss03 spamd[48760]: prefork: ordered child 64561 to accept, but they reported state '1', killing rogue at
```


----------



## talsamon (Jan 29, 2015)

Maybe, this can help:

https://spamassassin.apache.org/devel/3.4.0.txt


> ..... Because of this change, if you use Bayes and you are upgrading from a
> version prior to 3.4.0, you may consider wiping your Bayes database
> and starting fresh. ...


----------

